# Lincoln idealarc 300/300 tig welder



## Mike8623 (Aug 11, 2017)

OK guys, got the above welder and it is a big machine.  it is 220 and once plugged in it emits a low buzzing noise which I understand is normal and from something inside the machine. Once you turn the "on" switch on it works and welds just fine.

My question is I assume this machine is using electricity 24/7 and I don't use the machine every day so it is costing me money when not in use. It is also a pia to get under my welding table and plug and unplug everytime I use it. So I'm wanting to put in a switch  somewhere along the plug in line and mount it on the wall so that turning the machine on and off is more convenient. So in essence a inline switch on the power cord. What type of switch should I use.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm assuming it isn't fed by a dedicated breaker you can just flip off.  If so then you should run a dedicated one in from the main service using conduits
and standard electrical boxes just like an electrician would.
Mark S.
ps there is no main switch on that welder?


----------



## f350ca (Aug 11, 2017)

When you use the switch to turn it on can you hear a relay close in the machine. If so the buzz is probably a small transformer to power the relay's coil. Most machinery use this and yes it draws a small amount of power, probably about as much as the countless wall warts we have in the house powering radios and such.

Greg


----------



## rgray (Aug 11, 2017)

I'd use the breaker. They are not intended to be used as a switch, but I'd just buy more of them if they went bad.
An old electrician told me once that switch duty breakers can be bought. I've never seen any myself though.


----------



## f350ca (Aug 11, 2017)

The electrical inspector told me it was legal to use the breaker as a disconnect, if the device was within so many feet of the panel. My phase converter was. I've been using the breaker as a switch for 11 years now. Square D panel but it never gets switched under load.

Greg


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 11, 2017)

I've been using the breakers in my shop to turn the power on-off , for about twenty five years. Last year I had a breaker go bad . Pretty deal it protects everything that's forgotten and all the lights. YUPP no problem , I didn't like climbing around to shut each light off. I have one line I leave the battery chargers and my fridge. Don't be afraid to use your breakers there SAFTEY switches.


----------



## Old junk (Aug 11, 2017)

Ya me too been shutting lifts and compressors and bay fluorescents off by breakers 6 days a week going on 30 years now and shop was built mid 60s orig breakers.


----------



## Mike8623 (Aug 12, 2017)

Thanks Guys, never thought of using the breaker switch. I checked and yes there is a dedicated one for my welder. I just flipped it off and turned off my welder. Thanks to everyone that responded.............The small things you never think about.


----------

